
Coding bootcamps are replacing computer science degrees - walterclifford
http://venturebeat.com/2015/11/08/coding-bootcamps-are-replacing-computer-science-degrees/
======
smt88
This article actually debunks its own headline toward the bottom:

"Since the first coding boot camps were founded in 2011 and 2012, there’s no
clear impact [on the number of CS graduates], but note that computer science
degrees had already seen a sharp decline since their peak in 2003."

------
Nickersf
Is this a promo for coding boot camps? Someone recently featured a medium
article which slammed the coding boot camps by claiming they produce under
qualified job candidates.

------
seesomesense
Computer science is far more than than just coding.

In other news, 3 hour DYI sessions are replacing plumbers and electricians.
NOT.

